# Kovu



## Rain Drop (Jul 4, 2009)

Here he is!
Taken last February


----------



## cmndrJOE (May 8, 2010)

I like it. Awesome colors. I need to get my computer fixed so I can get back into photoshop and do effects like that.


----------



## Rain Drop (Jul 4, 2009)

Thank-you!
I couldn't figure out how to do this on my Adobe Photoshop Elements 5.0
....so I just went on "Photobucket", and they have a new feature to do it=P


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## cmndrJOE (May 8, 2010)

Ah I see. I don't know about elements, but I have the cs4 master edition on my computer... well, had it anyway. Ex girlfriend downloaded a bunch of crap, and my 1500 dollar computer went kaboom. I should have it back up and running soon, and when I do, I can teach ya how to do stuff like that in photoshop. It's not too difficult once you learn how, its just the learning curve that's the hard part. Once you get the hang of it, tho, you'll find yourself spending hours editing your photos lol.


----------



## Rain Drop (Jul 4, 2009)

Oh, that's sucks D:
But sweet, thanks!
Ya, I've had it for awhile (same with my Corel Painter Essentials 3) but I'm still such a novice xD


----------



## Ariel1719 (Mar 29, 2009)

cute! love the name too


----------

